# Halloween Sweet 16 Party in the Middle of June (Princess of the ghouls) ideas?



## CuteDarkandSweet (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm planning to have a sweet 16 based off of my favorite holiday ever, but I need ideas. I have tried to plan the sweet 16 but since I would like to be different and my parents have told me that in a sweet 16 you technically have to be a princess and since I'm weird like that, I need ideas. after all, I am only 4 months away.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Carrie
Thriller "nights"
Pretty little liars Halloween episode
Fairy tales (Nevermind the princess but the Queen - the evil one)
Ghost dance
Monster ball

Have fun and um don't do anything you may regret later


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

How about Disney style zombie princesses? I'm sure your friends have some party dresses they can wear with zombie make up. If you do a Google search for disney zombie princesses, you'll find lots of pictures. You can buy princess party items from Party City and then cut out zombie faces to put over the nice ones. Also that Pride and Prejudice and Zombies movie came out last month. That can tie in to it as well. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1374989/


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

How about a Sugar Skull party? You could easily incorporate beautiful dresses/princess with the theme, even add a splash of color and it's still a skull filled party.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the Disney zombie princesses or zombie prom


----------



## CuteDarkandSweet (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas, guys  You're awesome. I'll be sure to have fun


----------

